# Essantial 80s Heavy metal albums?



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

Please recommend me some =)

l..l. >.< .l..l

[video=youtube;mYlUe-SDqA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYlUe-SDqA0[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;SP30AvBueyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP30AvBueyo[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;m-M90eEjL6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-M90eEjL6I[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;biJxhJiVaOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biJxhJiVaOI[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tTdGnKB8j7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTdGnKB8j7U[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;7csux0WyDVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7csux0WyDVg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;CGx_lkJsCZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGx_lkJsCZI[/video]


----------



## Doobius1 (May 19, 2013)

Unleashed in the East- Judas Priest


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

Is that one of their better ones? Never really could dig jp


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 19, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Unleashed in the East- Judas Priest


That was the late 70's but that lp rocks!


----------



## Ra$p0tin (May 21, 2013)

What no Motorhead???


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 21, 2013)

Recommend them 

[video=youtube;zQzNBTukO0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&amp;v=zQzNBTukO0w[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 22, 2013)

For Whom The Bell Tolls.[video=youtube;qdlQyNe_9tE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdlQyNe_9tE[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 22, 2013)

Ra$p0tin said:


> What no Motorhead???


Glad Lemmy is still alive.[video=youtube;EO5VRoBnEx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO5VRoBnEx0[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 23, 2013)

Cliff Burton takes a toke.[video=youtube;GbQh8mTLUU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbQh8mTLUU0[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 30, 2013)

*EROSION*
[youtube]bq0G3jIqcBk[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 30, 2013)

*VOIVOD


*[youtube]T0gKm8YHtsM[/youtube]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-5qMHaA5_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-5qMHaA5_0[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 30, 2013)

I didnt see it posted yet^ so had to do it.


----------



## Milovan (May 30, 2013)

*
The Ultra Violence Lp.

Loudness - The Birthday Eve
(1st Lp. pre Atlantic Records)
Heavy sounds like early Rush
with scorching guitar*


----------



## Zagon (May 30, 2013)

Kill'em All and Master of Puppets by Metallica.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

Danzig - Danzig

Venom - Black Metal

Anthrax - Fistful of Metal

Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil


----------



## dahctor (Jun 5, 2013)

Motorhead - Orgasmatron

Ministry - In Case You Didn't Feel Like Showing Up

Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast

Metallica - Garage Days Re-Revisited

Suicidal Tendencies - How Will I Laugh Tomorrow


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Ride The Lightning

Reign in Blood

Operation Mindcrime

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son

Peace Sells...But Who's Buying

Stained Class


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ik9KzD7WhhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik9KzD7WhhU[/video]


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NM17rAWKbIM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM17rAWKbIM[/video]


----------

